
How Genius annotations undermined web security - LukeB_UK
http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/25/11505454/news-genius-annotate-the-web-content-security-policy-vulnerability
======
kaonashi
Isn't this essentially the same thing as hoodwink.d?

